
Crockford Keyboard - mmastrac
http://jslegers.github.com/crockfordkeyboard/
======
doktrin
Interesting. The toggle from "alpha" to "euro" seemed like a neat feature at
first, but it's of course completely un-suited to fast typing.

Likewise, compartmentalizing typing into various groups (alphabetic chars,
accented chars, capitalized chars, symbols, punctuation, etc.) is logical, but
mostly incompatible with just about any modern keyboard workflow.

edit : after doing some further reading, I realize I was judging it based on a
completely incorrect set of criteria. It's intended purpose was for non
typists, single-hand typing or "environments where conventional two-handed
keyboarding does not work" [1]

[1] <http://www.crockford.com/wrrrld/keyboard.html>

~~~
jarek
> edit : after doing some further reading, I realize I was judging it based on
> a completely incorrect set of criteria. It's intended purpose was for non
> typists, single-hand typing or "environments where conventional two-handed
> keyboarding does not work"

Though even by these criteria it's poorly suited for any language not
completely served by ISO-8859-1 (and some languages that even 8859-1 is
sufficient for). This includes a number of European languages.

------
cjfont
Is there anything particularly interesting or useful about this keyboard
design, or is it simply because it was designed by Crockford that makes it
deserve mention? Aside from unsuitable for touch-typing, it looks like a
common sense way to do it.

~~~
DanBC
It looks like a nice single handed layout.

I'm not sure about having t, n, s on the weaker fingers.

------
JGM564
The "Done" button is a toggle? Is that a side effect of this being a proof of
concept, or was there some extra functionality in mind?

Edit: Answering my own question, since it looks like this was designed for
touch/pen based input, it would probably hide the keyboard:
<http://www.crockford.com/wrrrld/keyboard.html>

------
MilesTeg
I can't see the point of this keyboard but if it is a good thing to have the
letters run from a-z starting from the top-left it seems like the numbers
should start with 1(or 0) on the top-left as well.

~~~
DannoHung
The point is that the vowels all run on the left hand side.

------
jgv
semi-colon is pretty hard to find..

~~~
randomenduser
lol, I went to this site expecting a keyboard full of semi-colons... so there
you go I guess...

------
notjustanymike
Typing "var crockford = true;" is pretty tricky.

~~~
jaredmcateer
Really? I guess I'm more used to shitty smartphone keyboards but that was
relatively painless. You only had to go to the "standard" symbols button
twice.

------
largesse
It's as if the alphabet runs in order.

